# killin at paper, suckin at cans



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i can't shoot cans to save my soul, i hit spoons no pprob, beer caps same, killin paper. smear that bull, baby!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Lookin' good!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am pretty much the exact opposite. Nice shooting though!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice shooting,
Decent grouping you have there Steve.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that's the slingshot league target, you go there and post vids for competitions! there's prizes too, you guys should go check it.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol, I love how you shot a pencil! Nice shooting PopShot!

-Restita


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

SlingGal said:


> Lol, I love how you shot a pencil! Nice shooting PopShot!
> 
> -Restita


Lol, no, he has just stuck chop sticks, pencils and cable ties in to show where the shots landed.

Mind you, shooting pencils or chopsticks at targets would be pretty cool!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Pop,that's really cool and good shooting! Funny thing is most people are the opposite. They stink at paper and excell at hard targets. Paper is a whole nother ( nother?) animal. Nice! Flatband


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Hey Pop,that's really cool and good shooting! Funny thing is most people are the opposite. They stink at paper and excell at hard targets. Paper is a whole nother ( nother?) animal. Nice! Flatband


Flatband,
that's the wierd part, I usually shoot at a hanging spoon or bottlecaps hanging on a wire, but when it comes to cans I can't string em together! i'm pretty sure if i aim for a letter on the can I'll do a lot better with cans. or maybe hang the can so I only see the end of it?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shooting pop shot


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Good shooting, they use targets for most competitions so you ARE ready.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

When you shoot at cans you need to look at a letter or some other small part of the can and you will start hitting it.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Good shots mate. I use different way to hang up any kind of targets and to recover ammos. Cheers, Bob


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

hey Bob, nice ammo catchers! i'm gonna rework mine soon, putting a big funnel at the bottom with a gutter going to my magnetic catch bowl. (mechanics parts bowl. salvage yard score at 32 cents, sold by weight) i also have a portable back stop- a small bamboo 4 legged tepee with a towel over the back, works great, and i can roll it all up and wear it like a backpack on my bike!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

10 meter shooting marbles raided the kids toys


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

when it come to can for me i have to put them in a tree i hit them ever time on the ground one in ten will hit


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

a video example of why cans suck. or my sight picture sucks. something sucks.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good sounding motor in the background!


----------

